# Taunus-Singletrails



## michi220573 (28. August 2001)

Guten Tach (wie man in meiner alten Heimat sagt),

bevor ich mich anderen Gruppen anschliessen kann, ohne sie wegen mangelnder Fitness, Übergewicht, einem 14,5 Kilo-Bike und dem Getöse meiner Rohloff-Nabe auszubremsen, möchte ich gern ein bisschen "trainieren". Und dazu brauche ich Eure Tips: Nennt mir die besten Singletrails im Taunus und gebt mir eine ganz kurze Beschreibung.

Vielen Dank und vielleicht trifft man sich doch mal zufällig auf dem Trail. Ich bin der, der immer so nett grüsst und im Stehen schalten kann (Running Gag Bad Kreuznach).

Michi


----------



## Taunusmaid (28. August 2001)

wie wär's mit 'ner Karte? Von Kompaß "Östlicher Taunus" 1:50000, Nr. 840. Ist nicht teuer und reicht völlig. Mußt dir nur noch die rot markierten Wanderwege suchen, die die Höhenlinien fast senkrecht schneiden !!! Wenn dann auch noch die Höhenlinien recht dicht beieinander liegen, wird's auf jeden Fall schonmal steil.
Ansonsten einfach mal drauflos fahren. An so ziemlich allen Taunushügeln (Staufen, Rossert, Feldberg, Altkönig...) gibt's gute Trails, den Rest mußt Du schon selbst rausfinden 

Viel Spaß
Gabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz (28. August 2001)

Wir können ja auch ganz ohne "Gruppe" zu zweit unter der Woche mal fahren. Dann kann ich Dir so ein wenig aus meinem "Repertoire" zeigen. Von "superleicht" bis Singletrail ist alles drin. 
Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## michi220573 (28. August 2001)

Oh, Oh!! Vor Dir habe ich mich warnen lassen, weil Du die Berge schneller hoch fährst als ich runter. Danke aber für das Angebot. Da ich im Moment Urlaub habe, fahre ich seit Montag jeden Tag eine Tour. Heute war ich von Hohemark zum Sandplacken, dann zum Feldberg, zum Fuchstanz und über den Altkönig zurück nach Hohemark unterwegs. Da waren endlos geile Trails. Aber beim nächsten Mal fahre ich die Runde in der entgengesetzten Richtung. Dann muss ich nicht so viel schieben und tragen. Gestern bin ich vom Herzberg abwärts und nachher über den Metzgerpfad zum Hessenpark. Allerdings würdest Du mich bei einer gemeinsamen Runde mitziehen müssen, weil ich, wie ganz oben beschrieben, diverse Handicaps zu meistern habe. Sicher werden wir uns bei einer Hohemark-Runde an einem Sonntag mal treffen. Vielleicht kannst Du mir aber trotzdem ein paar Schmankerl nennen?

Michael


----------



## odu (30. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Lutz _
> *Wir können ja auch ganz ohne "Gruppe" zu zweit unter der Woche mal fahren. Dann kann ich Dir so ein wenig aus meinem "Repertoire" zeigen. Von "superleicht" bis Singletrail ist alles drin.
> Grüße,
> Lutz *



da würde ich dann auch mitfahren wollen! ))
gibt es schon einen tag in der nächsten woche!?!


----------



## odu (30. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von michi220573 _
> *Oh, Oh!! Vor Dir habe ich mich warnen lassen, weil Du die Berge schneller hoch fährst als ich runter. Danke aber für das Angebot.
> 
> Michael *



tja michi da mußte durch. 
auf dem MTB bin ich auc frischling!, aber man will aj was lernen!! ;-)


----------



## michi220573 (30. August 2001)

Hallo, Lutz,

falls Ihr am Sonntag, dem 09.09.01, ab Hohemark zu einer Runde aufbrecht, lass es mich bitte wissen. Sollte ich nicht mithalten können, fahrt ruhig ohne mich weiter. Ab morgen bin ich für eine Woche ausser Landes. Dadurch kann ich erst ab 09.09.01 wieder mitbiken.

Zu meinem letzten Beitrag (siehe oben): Ich wäre Dir nur ein Klotz am Bein, deshalb meine Absage. War nicht persönlich gemeint. Aber ich kenne das auch, wie es ist, einen langsameren mitziehen zu müssen.

Vielleicht bis 09.09.

Michael


----------



## Thomas (30. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von odu _
> *
> 
> tja michi da mußte durch.
> auf dem MTB bin ich auc frischling!, aber man will aj was lernen!! ;-) *


äh - michi fährt bergab wie eine gesengte sau - definitiv aus dem Frischlingsstadium raus...


----------



## Lutz (30. August 2001)

Ich habe noch keinen bestimmten Tag für nächste Woche angepeilt! Macht mal Vorschläge. Bei mir wäre der Mittwoch gut, evtl auch donnerstag oder Freitag.
Ihr könnt übrigens auch gerne am Samstag zu unserer Grillfeier kommen! Wann und Wo ist unter "Vereinsfeier" zu lesen!
Bis dann,
Lutz


----------



## michi220573 (30. August 2001)

Hallo, Tom,

vielen Dank für die Blumen. Ich muss ja die bergauf verschwendete Zeit wieder reinholen. Geht mit Slayer auch sehr gut. Bin trotzdem kein furchtloser Downhiller. Gestern hat die vordere Scheibe meiner Clara wiedermal fast geglüht und die Bremsbeläge haben gestunken - Trail auf der Rückseite vom Herzbergturm.

Hallo, Lutz,

das nenne ich ein Angebot. Bin aber wech und kann deshalb nicht kommen. Da mir ausserdem scheinbar keiner seine Trails nennen will, muss ich mich wohl doch in der Gruppe blamieren. Hoffentlich kommt kein Besenwagen...

Damit erkläre ich diesen Beitrag offiziell für beendet, es sei denn, es nennt mir doch noch jemand seine Lieblings-Singletrails.

Michael


----------



## Lutz (30. August 2001)

Na gut: Ich sage nur Marmorstein! Vom Herzberg aus runter Richtung Marmorstein, dann auf den Singletrails am Marmorstein vorbei runter auf den Weg mit dem roten Kreuz als Wanderzeichen. Dann noch der "Viktoriatempel-Trail" Von der HoMa aus gut zu erreichen. Wanderzeichen: Schwarzer Punkt auf weißem Hintergrund. (--->Wanderkarte besorgen!)
Wenn Du magst, eben nächste Woche gemeinsam und so ein Hitzkopf bin ich auch nicht, daß ich nicht langsamer fahren kann.  
Mit Sonntag wird wohl nichts, da ich Sonntag zumindest zum Guiden einer Tour keine Zeit habe, sorry.

Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (30. August 2001)

Herzberg, Marmorstein, Metzgerpfad, Altkönig, Limesweg, teilweise Elisabethenschneise, vom Gr. Feldberg zum Feldbergkastell, Fuchstanz...

Soweit bin ich jetzt allein gekommen. Leider "verfahre" ich km und Zeit auf der Suche und könnte mit Eurer Hilfe bessere und lohnendere Touren zusammenstellen. In meinem Alter hat man nicht mehr viel Zeit zum Probieren, da muss man effektiv biken.


----------



## Jazzman (30. August 2001)

hi,

also nächstes Wochenende (nicht dieses) würde ich doch glatt auf ne Tur mitkommen!!!! Wegfahren würd ich dir auch net, da ich grad 2 Wochen net fahren konnte und etwas aus der Übung bin  !! Wenn allerdings kein anderer mitkommt, der sich auskennt müssen wir trotzdem einfach drauf los fahren. Ich kenne zwar mitlerweile einige gute Trails, hab aber keine Peilung, wie es danach weiter geht  !

Also bis eventuell bis nächstes Wochenende!!!

NMS/Jazzman


----------



## Jazzman (30. August 2001)

Ein "bis" wegdenken!!!!!!


----------



## michi220573 (30. August 2001)

Ich lege jetzt einfach mal fest, dass ich am 09.09.01 um 11:00 Uhr an der Hohemark warten werde. Wer mir dann seine Trails zeigen möchte und langsamer fährt als Lance Armstrong, auf dessen/deren Begleitung würde ich mich sehr freuen. Bitte Ohrenstöpsel mitnehmen, da das Getöse meiner Speedhub nur noch von meinem Gekeuche übertönt wird.

Michael


----------



## Forest (30. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Lutz _
> *...noch der "Viktoriatempel-Trail" Von der HoMa aus gut zu erreichen. Wanderzeichen: Schwarzer Punkt auf weißem Hintergrund...
> 
> Lutz *



Isso! Den Pfad hab' ich gestern auch mit Lutz ausgekostet. Dieser trail zählt wirklich zu den besten in unserem Revier: Etwas verblockt&steinig, etwas steil aber alles im Prinzip fahrbar, man hat stets was zu tun und tolle Umgebung. 
Was meinst du Lutz, sollen wir auch noch vom "Japaner-Weg" berichten? Ein anderes mal vielleicht.
Übrigens auch nicht zu verachten: Der Limes-Weg (Wanderzeichen Limes-Wachturm) Sandplacken-Roßkopf-Saalburg. Wird ab Roßkopf abwärts teils steil und teils sehr "geröllhaltig" aber stets würzig. 

Forest


----------



## Bergbulle (30. August 2001)

Meldet euch mal ,wenn Ihr wieder fahrt : 0160-831 6070
Ich hab´s ja schon angeboten, am Freitag ( morgen ! )
zu fahren, kommt keiner mit ???

Ich habe eine knackige Abfahrt entdeckt ( über weisse Mauer ),
bei der ich letzten Samstag versucht habe, einen Frontloop
zu drehen..

Leider habe ich es nur geschafft, meinen Holzkopf in den
( zum Glück ) weichen Waldboden zu rammen...

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odu (31. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Lutz _
> *Ich habe noch keinen bestimmten Tag für nächste Woche angepeilt! Macht mal Vorschläge. Bei mir wäre der Mittwoch gut, evtl auch donnerstag oder Freitag.
> 
> Lutz *



am mittwoch könnte ich auch!!


----------



## Bergbulle (31. August 2001)

Montags + Mittwochs kann ich nicht ,nur
Dienstags, Donnerstags + Freitags + Wochenende ..
Wollen wir Dienstag fahren ?

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## odu (3. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Bergbulle _
> *Montags + Mittwochs kann ich nicht ,nur
> Dienstags, Donnerstags + Freitags + Wochenende ..
> Wollen wir Dienstag fahren ?
> ...



wow...
wer kann denn nun wann?!?! oder hat Lust!!?
Dienstag oder Mittwoch?
18:00 Uhr!


----------



## Bergbulle (3. September 2001)

Hallo odu und alle anderen :

Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr steht !
Ich stehe an der Hohemark ( der mit dem
blauen Gary Fisher und roter Federgabel
mit Piraten-Tuch )

Wer kommt noch mit ?
Welche Strecke fahren wir ?

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## odu (3. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Bergbulle _
> *Hallo odu und alle anderen :
> 
> Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr steht !
> ...



strecke egal.
nur... bin mehr oder weniger MTB-Neuling.
also nicht zu heftig bzgl. steile abfahrten!


----------



## odu (4. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Bergbulle _
> *Hallo odu und alle anderen :
> 
> Dienstag, 18:00 Uhr steht !
> ...



wie sieht das denn heute abend bei regen aus?? 

wenn es nieselt geht es ja noch!!


----------



## Bergbulle (4. September 2001)

Hi Odu - 
was meinst Du mit Regen ?
Was ist das ?

Ich bin ein UR-Taunide und aus besonderem Holz
geschnitzt, d.h. ich stehe auch bei leichtem
Regen an der Hohemark...

Ruf aber kurz vorher nochmal an : 0160-8316070
wir stimmen uns dann mal kurz ab ( falls es hagelt
bei 10 Windstärken mit minus 40Grad könnten wir
ggf. mit dem Bus fahren )

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

ob die nummer noch aktuell ist


----------



## Lupo (20. Mai 2009)

macht spass die alten freds auszubuddeln, gelle fux
und findst  hier bestimmt auch sehr bald ein paar nasen die sich dann die finger darüber blutig tippen ich geh dann aml lieber biken


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> macht spass die alten freds auszubuddeln, gelle fux



wollte nur einen beitrag zur suche nach dem taunuskarten-ersteller beitragen. zu der karte gab es ja einige irritationen, die vielleicht unter obiger nummer geklärt werden können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich muss mal wieder feststellen: Fux, Du bist ein echter Fuchs!


----------



## michi220573 (28. Mai 2009)

Die Speedhub ist noch aktuell, das Übergewicht ebenfalls, allzu viel Fitness hat sich auch nicht eingestellt - von daher ja ... ;o)

Damals konnte der Forums-Thomas noch auf jeden Beitrag antworten ... Lang ist's her.


----------

